# Heilerklassen gesucht



## JohnnyD (7. September 2007)

Hi @all,

Über uns:
=========

Unsere Gilde wurde im Januar 2007 gegründet.
Wir haben im Moment ca. 85 Mitglieder (inkl. Twinks)
13 Mitglieder befinden sich im Moment im Levelbereich 65-70
Unser Altersdurschnitt liegt etwa bei 25 Jahren.
Wir sind eine reine Feierabendgilde. Der Spass am Spiel (und im Chat ^^ ) steht bei uns im Vordergrund.
Wir machen regelmässig Gildentreffen und div. Events ebenso besitzen wir eine gut geführte Bank die nach einer vierwöchigen Probezeit genutzt werden kann.
Wir spielen auf dem Realm Malygos/Horde.

Wir suchen:
=========
Im Moment verstärkt Heilerklassen!
(aber auch andere Klassen sind gerne gesehen)


Du passt zu uns:
=========
-Wenn du möglichst über 18 bist.
-Wenn du kein Powergamer bist
-Wenn du Lust auf Teamplay hast
-Wenn du eine nette hilfsbereite Gilde suchst und dich in dieser auch einbringen willst

Kontakt
=========
Über unser Forum: 
http://cal.johnnyd.de/forum/phpBB2/

Oder Ingame:
Grindi, Sra, Biara, Kazairl, Idreschdi, Talita


----------



## JohnnyD (10. September 2007)

/push


----------



## Door81 (10. September 2007)

würde da mal stehen auf welchem Server würden vielleicht sogar anfragen kommen^^ sry wenn ichs übersehen hab aber im forum ist auch nicht gleich ersichtlich wo ihr überhaupt spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NiceXX (11. September 2007)

Door81 schrieb:


> würde da mal stehen auf welchem Server würden vielleicht sogar anfragen kommen^^ sry wenn ichs übersehen hab aber im forum ist auch nicht gleich ersichtlich wo ihr überhaupt spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Malygos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab es aber nur zufällig im forum gefunden.


----------



## JohnnyD (14. September 2007)

omg^^

Sry, wir spielen natürlich auf Malygos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnnyD (24. September 2007)

/push


ist immernoch brennend aktuell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pyro4ever (27. September 2007)

JohnnyD schrieb:


> /push
> ist immernoch brennend aktuell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sucht ihr denn leute in einem gewissen level bereich? oder alles? ;-)


----------



## JohnnyD (28. September 2007)

Wir suchen alles.

Es soll halt einfach nur Spass machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



pyro4ever schrieb:


> sucht ihr denn leute in einem gewissen level bereich? oder alles? ;-)


----------

